# Sunday Special- At the Movies



## luckytrim (May 12, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Sunday Special- At the Movies[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Name ‘Em !![/FONT]
 
1. (1941) Following the death of a publishing tycoon, news  reporters scramble to discover the meaning of his final utterance. This flick is  nearly always at the top of every critics' "Ten Best" list.

2. (1976) "You talkin' to me? YOU TALKIN' TO  ME???"

3. (1962) The plot is preposterous: The central concept of the  film is that the son of a prominent, right-wing political family has been  brainwashed as an unwitting assassin for an international Communist conspiracy.  Adapted from a novel by Richard Condon.

4. (1952) Everybody's all-time favorite musical—and  justifiably so. Ham actor (Gene Kelly) falls in love with pert ingénue (Debbie  Reynolds) while his best pal (Donald O'Connor) kibitzes from the sidelines.  

5. (1967) Two beautiful idiots find love, death and rollicking  good humor as backroads bank robbers in 1930s America.

6. (1992) At the time it was called a "revisionist" western.  Now it seems like a return to classicism—a bad man who thinks he has reformed  returns to his old ways in order to revenge the death of his best friend.  "Clintessence" TIME called it.

7. (1972) Cervantes and his manservant have been imprisoned by  the Spanish Inquisition, and a manuscript by Cervantes is seized by his fellow  inmates, who subject him to a mock trial in order to determine whether the  manuscript should be returned.

8. (1976) Upon arrival at a mental institution, a brash rebel  rallies the patients together to take on the oppressive Nurse Ratched, a woman  more a dictator than a nurse.

9. (1999) "How much can you know about yourself if you've  never been in a fight?" An office employee and a soap salesman build a global  organization to help vent male aggression.

10. (1959) Cary Grant is Roger Thornhill, a hapless New York  advertising executive who's mistaken for a government agent by a group of  foreign spies, and is pursued across the country while he looks for a way to  survive.

11. (1980) All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy All work  and no play makes Jack a dull boy All work and no play makes Jack a dull  boy..........

12. (1998) Following the Normandy Landings, a group of US  soldiers go behind enemy lines to retrieve a paratrooper whose brothers have  been killed in action.

13. (1927) Directed by Fritz Lang; In a futuristic city  sharply divided between the working class and the city planners, the son of the  city's mastermind falls in love with a working class prophet who predicts the  coming of a savior to mediate their differences.

14. (1959) When two musicians witness a mob hit, they flee the  state in an all female band disguised as women...

15. (1963) Steve McQueen's character, Captain Hilts, spends  much of this flick in the "Cooler"...

16. (1967) Charles Bronson, Jim Brown, John Cassavetes, Telly  Savalas, Donald Sutherland, Clint Walker, Tom Busby, Trini Lopez, Ben Caruthers,  Stewart Cooper, Colin Maitland, and Al Mancini, collectively.....

17. (1952) Marshall Will Kane is personally compelled to face  a returning deadly enemy, but finds that his own town refuses to help him.  

18. (1996) Jerry Lundegaard's inept crime falls apart due to  his and his henchmen's bungling and the persistent police work of pregnant Marge  Gunderson.

19. (2005) A hardened trainer/manager works with a determined  woman in her attempt to establish herself as a boxer.

20. (1978) A Best Picture winner; An in-depth examination of  the way that the Vietnam war affects the lives of people in a small industrial  town in the USA. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Citizen Kane
2. Taxi Driver
3. The Manchurian Candidate
4. Singin' in the Rain 
5. Bonnie and Clyde
6. Unforgiven
7. Man of La Mancha
8. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
9. Fight Club
10. North by Northwest
11. The Shining
12. Saving Private Ryan
13. Metropolis
14. Some Like it Hot
15. The Great Escape
16. The Dirty Dozen
17. High Noon
18. Fargo
19. Million Dollar Baby 
20 The Deer Hunter


----------

